
The Minds Behind Some of the Most Addictive Games Around - stakent
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/11/the-mind-behind-some-of-the-mo.html
======
detcader
To this day I still play Plants Vs. Zombies. I've beaten it at least thrice,
but... still gotta fill the gardens and finish the wisdom tree.

